# Need help with coke bottle identefiction!!!



## DirtDobber (May 9, 2005)

Hey guysangals sorry no pick yet, but i found bundles of coke bottles, the biggest part of them look like this one here!   discription                                                                                                                 clear, striaght sided, seam on bth side clearthy mold type, says 10 full oz on neck, it has a fine bead or quilt type pattern all over the bottle xcept the neck, and has a big diamond embosed on each side and has a coke bottle embosed in them, one diamond say coke the other says coca cola. The bottom says  not to be refilled        5       67           CK-18941          ive also seen RC bottles the same desine.  THANX     DirtDobber


----------



## bubbas dad (May 9, 2005)

without seeing it, sounds like a no return no deposite bottle from the 60"s. if it is i, understand some of them are starting to become collectable.


----------



## DirtDobber (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply bro! Thats kinda what i thought but wasnt sure> Dont know if I want to sell that one its the first one I found. When the bundles are on my front porch tomorrow u get first pick   kk!!!!!!!  I like em I think thier kinda unique!!!!


----------



## digdug (May 10, 2005)

It does sound like the No Deposit No Return (NDNR) Coke bottle from the 1960's. Although the 10 ounce is the more common size, people are starting to collect them.  A little trivia fact about this bottle- The Diamond Coke No Deposit No Return bottle is the first non-hobbleskirt shaped bottle Coke used since 1915.  The Engineering Dept. didn't think the hobbleskirt shape would hold up in the thin glass style of NDNR bottles.  But, after customer complaints and store complaints they soon changed the style to the classis hobbleskirt shape.  The reason everyone wanted it changed?  They could not easily identify it as a Coke bottle amongst all the other NDNR soda bottles at the store. Most were using a straight sided bottle for the NDNR and the Coke bottle would just get lost when in a cooler unit with all those other brands.


----------



## DirtDobber (May 15, 2005)

heres the image!!!!!!







 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 21, 2005)

a great site for coke bottle identification and info is www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 21, 2005)

is that bottle the same as these?


----------

